

Gulf Seasfood Deformities Raise Questions Among Scientists and Fisherman - wtvanhest
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/18/gulf-seafood-deformities-raise-questions_n_1434268.html

======
wtvanhest
I'm interested to see if other people think this may be over blown or not. In
any case it is interesting.

